# تحويل صيغة ورد الى bok والعكس



## al safer_3 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*ارجو الارشاد كيف احول صيغة ورد المدعومة من ميكروسوفت اوفيس الى صيغة bok والعكس *​ 
*وان احتاج الامر الى برنامج ارجو رفعه او الارشاد عن رابطه لتحميله*​ 
*وان كان الامر معقد او البرنامج صعب الاستخدام او التسطيب ارجو الشرح . *​ 
*شوفتوا انا طيب اذاي موش بكتر في الطلب . *​ 
*ارجو الاهتمام لان الامر سيخدمنى في العمل كثيرا .*​


----------



## My Rock (4 أغسطس 2008)

ماهي صيغة bok؟ اول مرة اسمع عنها!
قصدك pdf؟


----------



## faris sd4l (4 أغسطس 2008)

*استفسار تاني ايش البرنامج اللي بيشغل هاي الصيغة bok لانها شكلها جديدة*​


----------



## faris sd4l (4 أغسطس 2008)

اخوي بحثت و لقيت هدا الرد باحدى المنتديات انشالله يفيدك



> هذه الصيغة هي صيغة الكتب الإليكترونية المستخرجة من المكتبة الشاملة، فعليك أولاً أن تحمل المكتبة الشاملة، إما كاملة وفيها حوالي 1800 كتابًا، أو مفرّغة ثم تملأها أنت بالكتب..
> 
> وبعد تنصيب برنامج المكتبة الشاملة: سيمكنك فتح هذه الملفات وقراءتها، ويمكنك إدخالها للشاملة..


 
لكن كيف احول ما بقدر اساعدك


----------



## al safer_3 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تحويل صيغة ورد الى bok والعكس*

*


My Rock قال:



			ماهي صيغة bok؟ اول مرة اسمع عنها!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


My Rock قال:


> *قصدك pdf؟*




*اخي الغالى *

*الاخ فارس سهل الموضوع *

*في مكتبة اسلامية ليها نوعين الاول محملة بالكتب بتوصل 6000 كتاب او اكثر *

*والثاني *

*البرنامج فاضي وانت بتحطله الكتب اللى عندك . وده بيسهل عمليات كتير جدا *

*عندى البرنامجين لو احد احتاجهم . *

*المهم *

*البرنامج الفاضي انا عاوز احمل عليه موسوعات قانونية *
*الصيغة اللى بيدعمها البرنامج اللى هي بوك والملفات اللى عندى ورد *

*فانا عاوز اغير الورد للصيغة التانية علشان احطها على البرنامج . *

*فما رايك في هذا الزمان ؟ *

*اقصد ما رايك في هذا الامر في هذا الوقت ؟؟؟؟؟:t9:*​


----------



## al safer_3 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحويل صيغة ورد الى bok والعكس*



> *لكن كيف احول ما بقدر اساعدك*




*اعتقد انك نورت المحكمة 30:*

*اخى الغالي *

*ان وجدت اي معلومة ارجو وضعها بالموضوع . *

*شكرا على اهتمامك . :Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------

